# Maria Furtwängler beliebteste Schauspielerin Deutschlands



## LuigiHallodri (21 Okt. 2011)

Maria Furtwängler ist Deutschlands beliebteste Schauspielerin (19.10.2011)

"Tatort"-Kommissarin Maria Furtwängler ist Deutschlands beliebteste Schauspielerin. Das ergab eine am Mittwoch veröffentlichte repräsentative Umfrage des Marktforscher TNS Emnid.
Wie die Programmzeitschrift "Auf einen Blick", die die Umfrage in Auftrag gegeben hatte, am heutigen Mittwoch in Hamburg berichtete, wurden insgesamt 1004 Menschen befragt. Dabei waren bei der Frage nach der beliebtesten Schauspielerin durchaus Geschlechterunterschiede zu erkennen.
Zuschauerinnen bevorzugten deutlich Maria Furtwängler, die unter anderem durch ihre Rolle als "Tatort"-Kommissarin Charlotte Lindholm bekannt ist. Bei den männlichen Befragten lag Veronika Ferres ganz vorn ("Das Superweib", "Die Frau vom Checkpoint Charlie") und sicherte sich damit Rang 2. Iris Berben (Platz 3) wiederum kommt bei Männern und Frauen gleichermaßen gut an.
Der vierte Platz ging an die öffentlich-rechtliche Allzweckwaffe Christine Neubauer, Senta Berger sicherte sich Rang fünf. Es folgen Simone Thomalla (Platz 6), Wolke Hegenbarth (Platz 7), Hannelore Elsner (Platz 8), Alexandra Neldel (Platz 9) und Jessica Schwarz (Platz 10). Die repräsentativen Umfrageergebnisse wurden im Auftrag von "Auf einen Blick" vom Meinungsforschungsinstitut TNS Emnid ermittelt.


----------



## UTux (21 Okt. 2011)

Danke für die Rangliste. :thumbup:
Etwas enttäuscht bin ich schon, das es Wolke nur auf Platz 7 geschafft hat. Dieser Platz wird ihr in meinen Augen nicht gerecht. 
Für mich ist und bleibt Wolke die beste.


----------



## trommler (29 Okt. 2011)

Für mich war schon immer klar, dass Maria die Nummer EINS ist!!


----------

